# My tortoise family (Sulcata, Leopard, Indian star)



## relaxkuma123 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've just bought 4 tortoises!..to become friend of 1.5-year-old indian star!

Please see my new tortoise family!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX4aAzPLIao&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TBtEtGkdCk


----------



## TortBrain (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice collection 
Love ur 1.5yo ST.
Are they house together?


----------



## Squirtle Time (Apr 17, 2011)

They are all so beautiful. Have you ever had a sulcata and leopard before?


----------



## TortBrain (Apr 17, 2011)

Squirtle Time said:


> They are all so beautiful. Have you ever had a sulcata and leopard before?



Huh? As per TS's title. That's what TS has in his/her collection.
My tortoise family (Sulcata, Leopard, Indian star)


----------



## coreyc (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice looking tort's but I hope you have separate enclosures for them you should not have the three spices in the same enclosure not a good idea


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi relaxkuma123:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

You say in your initial post that you got the four new tortoises so that your star tortoise can have friends. This is not necessary. Tortoises don't need friends. They like to be alone. Also, putting different species of tortoise together might make them sick and even die.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to TFO! 

Looks like they are housed together. Your living on the edge If they are...but nice looking tortoises.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and they do all look good, but you should listen to Yvonne about housing the different species in the same enclosure.


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2011)

You have some really nice tortoises there. They really do need to be housed separately. You are sitting on a ticking time bomb there. That looks like corn cob bedding too. It has caused many impactions and small tortoise deaths. I'm not trying to harp on you , its just that we all really love tortoises here and when we see a potential problem we all want to help.


----------



## Laura (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice for now.. but be prepared to Soon need a much large enclosure for the sulcata. I hope you have a big yard. 
and they really do need to be in three seperate homes..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome, and very nice crew!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 17, 2011)

Love the Video, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice looking Torts, please take everyone's advice seriously...


----------



## relaxkuma123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you very much for all of your advices.
I will follow your instructions to separate them.

My name is Ekkapat.
I live in Thailand in South East Asia 
(maybe all of you live in United state?)

Anyway, as Tom commented corn cob bedding has caused baby torts deaths,
could you recommend me the best bedding for my baby torts?
I'll follow all of your instructions.

Thank you so much again.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Ekkapat:

Its hard for us to know what kind of bedding you have available to you in Thailand. If you can find any hardwood mulch or bark, that would be good. If you have an area outside where you haven't sprayed any chemicals, you can dig up some good, clean dirt and use that.

Are your tortoises able to live outside? That's the best place for them.


----------



## relaxkuma123 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've one more question.
Actually I don't know actual ages of my five torts.
In the last scene of "My baby tortoises" video
I wrote down their ages by guessing from my feeling.

Could some of you tell me more correct ages of my five torts?
http://youtu.be/rX4aAzPLIao
http://youtu.be/0TBtEtGkdCk


----------



## Fernando (Apr 18, 2011)

There are a bunch. My favorite is Cypress Mulch.


----------



## relaxkuma123 (Apr 18, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Ekkapat:
> 
> Its hard for us to know what kind of bedding you have available to you in Thailand. If you can find any hardwood mulch or bark, that would be good. If you have an area outside where you haven't sprayed any chemicals, you can dig up some good, clean dirt and use that.
> 
> Are your tortoises able to live outside? That's the best place for them.



Thank you for your quick answer!
Actually I have no idea about hardwood mulch or bark.
Could you show me some photos of them?
I'll try to search for it.

Currently outside enclosure is too big job for me.
But I planned to make outside enclosure for them after a couple of year when my they grown up.




FernandoM said:


> There are a bunch. My favorite is Cypress Mulch.



Thank you for your answer.
Could you show me photo of "a bunch or cypress mulch"?
I have no idea about them.
And I'm not sure that is available in Thailand or not.
After get your photos, I'll try to look for them.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 18, 2011)

*Cypress Mulch*

Coconut Husk

Spahgnum Peat Moss

You can even mix any of these together. Also, CLEAN dirt can work fine. 

*If you find something, just ask us if it is okay to use*


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello Ekkapat. Good luck finding the right substrate. Here is how I like to raise babies: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-To-Raise-Sulcata-Hatchlings-and-Babies#axzz1JwJC4Fa9 You can use this as a general guideline, but you'll have to make adjustments for your climate and your personal situation.

All of yours are very young, but there is no way for us to know exactly what age they are as all of them grow at very different rates.

And finally: Tortoises NEED sunshine. Direct, unfiltered sunshine, NOT through a window. They need it from the time they hatch. Two years from now is much too late. It can be really simple, cheap and easy to build a sunning enclosure for babies. There are loads of good examples in the enclosure section here on the forum. Here's a thread I did on the subject: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Cheap-Easy-Simple-Sunning-Enclosure#axzz1JwJC4Fa9


----------



## Sky2Mina (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Ekkapat,

One other fellow Thai member (narattah) recommended Orchid Bark as a substrate.
No Idea if it's good or not, as I haven't used it myself (need a tortoise first lol).
You can find it at JJ (assuming you live in Bangkok). But I have no idea where. 

Mina


----------



## TortBrain (Apr 23, 2011)

Sawadee Krab to all Thai members


----------

